# Help!!! The Mozzies are Eating me Alive



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Over the last couple of days i have what i can only describe as lumps on my legs and FEET like what the hell is going on???? 

Any tips from the aussie experts 

Thank you in advance

Paula


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not from an aussie expert on mossies but from an Indian, the mossies are as bad in India, we use mossie replants, the kinds that you can plug in the entire day and mossies do not come in, other thing can be use of sprays to kill them within the house, and ofcourse there are creams which one can apply, they keep them away.

all the best with mossies.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> not from an aussie expert on mossies but from an Indian, the mossies are as bad in India, we use mossie replants, the kinds that you can plug in the entire day and mossies do not come in, other thing can be use of sprays to kill them within the house, and ofcourse there are creams which one can apply, they keep them away.
> 
> all the best with mossies.


Thank you thank you thank you thank you Anj, i'm am buying those plug ins tomorrow, and the cream is going on me straight away, this is just hell, i cant even sleep with trying not to itch...

Chat soon

Paula


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Outside I find that any insect off style lotion that you can buy in a supermarket tends to keep them away. 

In the house we have screens over all the doors and windows and so far none of them have managed to get in. 

When we were in India for a holiday I bought some bands for my wrists and ankles that kept the insects off and they worked. I can't remember the brand unfortunately. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, they're annoying little cirtters!!!

When you go out, just make sure you have sprayed yourself with a repellent (we use either Off! or Aeroguard) and also if you're in your garden in the evening, light one of the mozzie repellent candles that you can buy from Bunnings (moretein do a good one).

I got bitten about 5 times on the feet last weekend and I use Stingoes gel or spray to stop the itching.

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm used to them being from the SE US, but that doesn't really ease the pain 

You'll learn to swear by repellent!


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm so glad this was posted! I got bitten three times on my feet and I am not impressed! I should be used to it, got bitten a lot in France and was used to dealing with it. 
We bought some of the mozzie candles from bunnings and they didn't seem to make a huge difference, are the electric ones any good? Also any ideas on how to get rid of the little flies whilst we're eating? Very annoying!
Thanks
Melanie


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

the feet are the worst. They are so painful and then it feels almost euphoric to scratch them so you end up making it worse.

Keep lots of cortisone available!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> I'm so glad this was posted! I got bitten three times on my feet and I am not impressed! I should be used to it, got bitten a lot in France and was used to dealing with it.
> We bought some of the mozzie candles from bunnings and they didn't seem to make a huge difference, are the electric ones any good? Also any ideas on how to get rid of the little flies whilst we're eating? Very annoying!
> Thanks
> Melanie


Yeah i find the flies very invasive here, its like they're always trying to get into your mouth, Kamakazi aussie flies 

ITS MEGA ANNOYING


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow, this sounds so much like india 
anyway, when it bites u, just rub some ice and it eases down or u can simply wash the area, it does work.
what I do at my place in india, we have the mortein plug ins which they say are for overnight use but I keep them plugged 24x7 and i have no mossies or flies at my place which is very surprising comsidering their number in india. every room has one of those plugged, we do leave the doors and windows open for 5-8 hrs everyday, during the day, that gets in fresh air and helps circulate air in the room.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> wow, this sounds so much like india
> anyway, when it bites u, just rub some ice and it eases down or u can simply wash the area, it does work.
> what I do at my place in india, we have the mortein plug ins which they say are for overnight use but I keep them plugged 24x7 and i have no mossies or flies at my place which is very surprising comsidering their number in india. every room has one of those plugged, we do leave the doors and windows open for 5-8 hrs everyday, during the day, that gets in fresh air and helps circulate air in the room.


Its so nice to see that i'm not the only one, i was beginning to think that the Mozzies were specifically targeting me 

Didn't sleep till after 3am this morning and only feel asleep from complete exhaustion, felt like every creepy crawley in in the whole damn southern hemisphere was crawling all over me


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. i am so sorry for laughing but ppl from colder regions are so not used to mossies and flies.. atleast this one thing would be making feel at home when i reach OZ.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hahaha.. i am so sorry for laughing but ppl from colder regions are so not used to mossies and flies.. atleast this one thing would be making feel at home when i reach OZ.


Anj I am so with you on that! Sometimes I find myself giggling at the complaints by the Brits and Irish on here (no offense y'all!) but I'm sure they do the same about the things I complain about too! The heat is one thing I'm totally acclimated to and the hardest thing for me about living here is the lack of consistently hot, humid weather in the summer!


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Its so nice to see that i'm not the only one, i was beginning to think that the Mozzies were specifically targeting me
> 
> Didn't sleep till after 3am this morning and only feel asleep from complete exhaustion, felt like every creepy crawley in in the whole damn southern hemisphere was crawling all over me


My hubby is Irish and they love him, we can sit in the garden and he gets eaten alive, they bite me but I don't get a reaction, I'm Zimbabwean so used to them. Its the annoying flies that bother me, they just don't get the hint do they. My husband met one Irish girl that went home cause she couldn't stand it any longer with the mozzies. By the way, my kids were born here and they have bad reactions to mozzies.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI BYO

i think we indians are thick skinned  work harder on making urself one of us. 
kidding..


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Well... That's one thing I hated in Oz.. flies.. Gets Little bit hotter and you are just covered with them...
I know I should be used to them..for we have plenty in India.. But I never got so irritated by flies til I visited Australia... 
Anj, Trust me.. Delhi doesn't come close to aussie flies


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

epidaetia said:


> Well... That's one thing I hated in Oz.. flies.. Gets Little bit hotter and you are just covered with them...
> I know I should be used to them..for we have plenty in India.. But I never got so irritated by flies til I visited Australia...
> Anj, Trust me.. Delhi doesn't come close to aussie flies


Yes I agree, we have loads of flies in Africa but here they are soooo annoying, parts of the year you can't even be outside because of them. I don't why people are scared of spiders, its the flies you should be worried about.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

It's strange; me and Dad aren't bothered by them at all. In fact I can watch a mozzie hover over my arm then buzz off without biting me. 

Whereas my mum and sister get eaten alive and they both swell up badly.

I heard that you can eventually build up a tolerance, but maybe that is just one of those things that people say.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, the mosquitoes are always attracted to the sweet body odor/smell or whatever u wana call it . does not mean you smell bad and ur mom smells good, but if u notice, infants attract mossies the most, because of a sweet smell of theri skin


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Up until today, I was thinking the most scary thing I need to worry about is spiders, but I found a black fly about an inch long sat on the recycling bin today! I know everything think is supposed to be bigger in Oz, but this was like something from a sci-fi movie!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehehe everything is big in OZ.. haha..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you take Quercetin with Bromelian tablets the mossies dont bite you.
You can get them online from Holland and Barrat.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

or try rubbing bittergourd on ur skin.. good for skin, bad to taste so keeps the mossies away.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

but how do you get rid of the tiny flies with the death wish? I've seen a big net thing to go over the garden furniture, but that seems extreme!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> but how do you get rid of the tiny flies with the death wish? I've seen a big net thing to go over the garden furniture, but that seems extreme!


Try planting basil in tubs and having it around the area where you sit.
Apart from smelling great and being good in cooking it also keeps the flies away.
Many of the tavernas and restaurants in Cyprus have basil plants everywhere.
They also put sprigs of basil in vases on the tables.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I haven't got used to going out at night really here, so have managed to avoid the mossies.

It's a bit like 'I am Legend' in Australia for me!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for teh info veronica, thats news to me that basil helps.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Apart from net, don't forget Hats which have nets to cover your face.. 
My first few days I was wondering who would be buying such stuff... then Temp in Melbourne rose and I knew why and who 

Eating out becomes such pain with flies..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Apart from net, don't forget Hats which have nets to cover your face..
> My first few days I was wondering who would be buying such stuff... then Temp in Melbourne rose and I knew why and who
> 
> Eating out becomes such pain with flies..


A bit difficult though to eat with a net covering your face. The net must get in terrible mess:


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah.. So what I need to check is if they have a net covering hand and food.. and in that covering, if there's a window for food to get in


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Yeah.. So what I need to check is if they have a net covering hand and food.. and in that covering, if there's a window for food to get in



great idea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> great idea



In fact you could make a fortune if you invent one.
I want a cut though for giving you the idea


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all

This thread has made me laugh....  

When i was in Oz a few years back we went for a picnic by the lake and i ended up sitting in the car to eat mine because of the flies dive bombing my face!!

I'm British with fair skin and they are gonna love me!!! Here comes their xmas dinner!!

So my first shopping trip list as follows:

Mozzie repellent candles
Quercetin with Bromelian tablets
Bittergourd - (not sure what that is??)
Basil in tubs

Oh and No perfum!

Have i missed anything out???

Thank you for posting this because now i can be ready for them critters!!

Hels


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

I Knew it - I Smell sweet..... I heard if you drink alcohol the mozzies dont like it, so i;m going for the target of two bottles of red tonight and well, at least if it doesnt stop the mozzie bites at least ill sleep thru it hahahha


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

quite right Irish, go for the hard stuff - your lot can handle it anyway!


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

That sounds like good approach... 
I wonder if Mozzies and flies can handle any hard stuff...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> That sounds like good approach...
> I wonder if Mozzies and flies can handle any hard stuff...


Drinking lots of the hard stuff might not keep them from biting you but they will be so drunk they wont be able to bite anyone else


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

yip a great theory - they will be so disorientated therefore slow, so hopefully won't be as annoying!

Either that or come back for more lol


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Drinking lots of the hard stuff might not keep them from biting you but they will be so drunk they wont be able to bite anyone else


Oh in that case.. I know perfect solution.. send some1 else out first with loads and loads of perfume and hard stuff.. Come out after half hour or so... Voila, mozzies are too heady to bite ya


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am guessing Mozzies might be Ants or Moaquitoes? Sounds like it, but might be wrong since I haven't had that problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> I am guessing Mozzies might be Ants or Moaquitoes? Sounds like it, but might be wrong since I haven't had that problem.


Mozzies = Mosquitos

Nasty bitey little blighters


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Mozzies = Mosquitos
> 
> Nasty bitey little blighters



Thank you! In that case, I do have that problem during the spring and summer times when I am out fishing.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok, vital info being shared now by me.  ( i hv been watching too much of news with the mumbai attack, thts why the word is being used)
anyway, i hv tried it so many times and it works wonders.. i dont know if u hv camphor available in OZ but if u keep it in aroma container/burner and burn it every now and then, it cleanses the environment, makes it pure, very good for eyes and is not mossie friendly.

secondly, if u can manage kerosene oil in OZ, keep a spoonful or two in a small container uncovered in the corner of the rooms, with camphor tablet in it, that too keeps the mossies away. when we have the dengue attack in India, it is all over the newspaper to add kerosene (a spoonful or two) in all water bodies like air coolers etc which are not being used, this will keep mossies away.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> ok, vital info being shared now by me.  ( i hv been watching too much of news with the mumbai attack, thts why the word is being used)
> anyway, i hv tried it so many times and it works wonders.. i dont know if u hv camphor available in OZ but if u keep it in aroma container/burner and burn it every now and then, it cleanses the environment, makes it pure, very good for eyes and is not mossie friendly.
> 
> secondly, if u can manage kerosene oil in OZ, keep a spoonful or two in a small container uncovered in the corner of the rooms, with camphor tablet in it, that too keeps the mossies away. when we have the dengue attack in India, it is all over the newspaper to add kerosene (a spoonful or two) in all water bodies like air coolers etc which are not being used, this will keep mossies away.



Please be very careful when using camphor. The white camphor is relatively safe but brown camphor can cause epileptic type fits and can lead to long term health problems.

Veronica


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh veronica, i was talking of the white camphor, not the brown one, i hv never used it. infact i did not know it exists.

and ofcourse u need to be very careful while using camphor or kerosene. both are very capable of catching fire..


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

So Far so good i have been using a repellant called Rid that i got for my son and i havent been bit since..... also i havent noticed as many flies trying to get into my mouth either hehehehe


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok guys quick update - no more mozzie bites, had a few flies trying to get into my mouth yesterday but nothing i couldnt handle.

can anyone inform me if these repellants are bad for us also, i'm getting the feeling that i'm rubbing a load of poisonous sh1t all over my body and my kids bodies!!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it depends on the repellent. They tend not to taste very nice  so be sure to wash your hands after applying it if you're planning to eat any finger foods (I learn that one the hard way every single summer). Most are designed to be safe though, so unless you ingest a bunch of it, it probably won't make you or your kids sick. Since this is a new thing for you, though, keep out for any allergic reactions on you or your children. If you have one, you may have to switch repellents or (gulp!) live with the mozzies

Avon's Skin So Soft products have been working for a long time before they became acknowledged as a mozzie repellent and now a lot of products either contain Skin So Soft, or you could always just use it alone and it will pretty much do the trick.


----------



## louiseos (Nov 30, 2008)

The mozzies here suck!!

I try all kinds of repellent but obviously my irish skin scent just drives the mozzies nuts . . . nuts enough that they ignore the repellent and come and feast on me!!

I suffer so bad!!

Example: My partner can lie naked (no pj's, sheets etc) by the open window and the mozzie's will fly over him and come and get me who is wearing what can only be described as Nanna's pj's (nothing showing) and wrapped up in blankets . . .

Go figure!!

Stingoes is good for the 'afterbite' . . 

Let me know how you go with the actual repellent!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

We haven't had any bother with the mossies yet, though we have been using vitamin b, which apparently is great for keeping them away.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> We haven't had any bother with the mossies yet, though we have been using vitamin b, which apparently is great for keeping them away.


Tell me more about this vitamin B


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok you have to take vitamin b complex (all the vitamin b's) - the pharmacist says here you have to take them all as the vit b's can outrule each other (something like that anyway ). In Scotland, we used to take vitamin b12 for the midgies (nasty little crettins) but here apparently it's vitamin b1 for mossies.

Apparently it all comes down to smell, they don't like the scent your body gives off (humans can't smell it, only insects).

The vitamin b complex we take takes a fortnight to fully go through your system and work, which is why we started taking them before we arrived 6 weeks ago and we haven't had any bother so far, so it may be worth a go Irishangel 

Good luck


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanx scottish i will also try the vitamin B's, anything is worth the shot.... how are you getting on with the spiders in brisbane???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey scottish.. ur mention of b12 rings bells.. tell me, i take b12 since my b12 level is much below the required level. it shud be 250+ and mine is 140.. is b12 available easily there, off the shelf or wud u require to have a prescription.. (just trying to save some dough )
i take b12 everyday of 1500mg and supposedly, if i take it for life, it would do me good.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> Thanx scottish i will also try the vitamin B's, anything is worth the shot.... how are you getting on with the spiders in brisbane???


mm.......spiders  I sleep better at night than i thought i would lol but i find myself checking under the bed, corners of the room, under the pillows, covers blah blah blah - pathetic isn't it but it'll take a while to shake that one off.

I haven't seen as many as i expected to to be honest, The house is uber sprayed to a point of being ridicuous. We mortein bomb the attic and inside of the house, then the next time we spray round the outside of the house, then inside and take it in turns like that - and nothing gets in.

Thou if something hitches a ride, there's nothing can be done about it!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hey scottish.. ur mention of b12 rings bells.. tell me, i take b12 since my b12 level is much below the required level. it shud be 250+ and mine is 140.. is b12 available easily there, off the shelf or wud u require to have a prescription.. (just trying to save some dough )
> i take b12 everyday of 1500mg and supposedly, if i take it for life, it would do me good.


Hi Anj, i remember you mentioning your defficiency before. Yes you can get vitamin b12 here too, just that the pharmacist said to use vit b1 here for the mossies and vit b12 for midgies, apparently you get midgies here too now! Great 

When you guys due to arrive?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

WQell we hv time.. applied this september, on 19th. so another yr to go. and midgies would be? just gathering what all i wud hv to spend on once i am there.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh Midgies are wee tiny flies, you can barely see them, just as annoying as mossies, bite you in the evening . They don't carry diseases like the mossies do though. Scottish midgies are internationally notorious, they are as hard as nails and can live in the cold too!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah got it.. i know they are irritating.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Dec 1, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> Over the last couple of days i have what i can only describe as lumps on my legs and FEET like what the hell is going on????
> 
> Any tips from the aussie experts
> 
> ...



Eat more garlic and drink red wine - works for me!


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

This vitamin B thing could be correct. Both me and my Dad eat vegemite regularly, and apparently that is high in VB. We don't get bitten by mozzies, but my mum and sister who both hate vegemite do get bitten.


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

ok so now i'm going to have to try the vegemite, sounds disgusting but i will try it : )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> ok so now i'm going to have to try the vegemite, sounds disgusting but i will try it : )


Yup B1 and quercetin with bromelian both of which hubby and I both take.
The quercetin as well as deterring mossies is also antihistimin so if you do get bitten it dosnt affect you as much.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> ok so now i'm going to have to try the vegemite, sounds disgusting but i will try it : )



Oh don't bother honestly - it's disgusting - Marmite is superior!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Oh don't bother honestly - it's disgusting - Marmite is superior!


Whats the difference, i tried marmite years ago and it was disgusting, i thought they are both disgusting, but HEY if they keep the mozzies away


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IrishAngel said:


> Whats the difference, i tried marmite years ago and it was disgusting, i thought they are both disgusting, but HEY if they keep the mozzies away


Maybe if you dont like the taste you should just rub it on yourself. That way you get an instant tan effect as well as keeping the mossies away


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Maybe if you dont like the taste you should just rub it on yourself. That way you get an instant tan effect as well as keeping the mossies away



I prefer that suggestion, but some vegimite loving aussie might try to eat me then i'm back to square one  the first case of itchy bites is probably the lesser of two evils.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

IrishAngel said:


> I prefer that suggestion, but some vegimite loving aussie might try to eat me then i'm back to square one  the first case of itchy bites is probably the lesser of two evils.



Mmmmm Marmite - trust me there is a huge difference, Vegemite has an awful after taste, but if you tried Marmite before and hated it, then you'll never like it.


----------

